# Focus Magazine scam ?



## Fotodude1550 (Oct 6, 2022)

Has anyone out there bought ad space in Focus Magazine’s editions 19 or 20 ? I bought 2 every expensive ads and there is no word from the publisher as to when or if these will be published. One is supposed to be the Autumn issue. So, autumn is here and no sign of this magazine’s release.  There has been some discussion in the past concerning David Spivak and his questionable business practices. I’m worried that he may have taken my money and disappeared. Any info ?


----------



## missislozar (Oct 31, 2022)

In recent years, there has been an increase in the number of scams targeting magazines and other publications. One such scam is the "Focus Magazine" scheme, in which scammers impersonate magazine editors and publishers in order to dupe victims into paying for bogus advertising contracts. The scammers typically contact potential victims via email or social media, and then send them official-looking documents that appear to be from a legitimate magazine. They may even go so far as to set up fake websites and social media accounts to make their scheme appear more convincing. If you are contacted by someone purporting to be from Focus Magazine, or any other publication, do not sign any contracts or agree to any terms without first doing your research. You can check with the Better Business Bureau or your local Consumer Protection Office to see if there are any complaints against the company. If you have already been scammed, you should contact your local law enforcement agency to report the crime.


----------



## RAZKY (Oct 31, 2022)

Fotodude1550 said:


> Has anyone out there bought ad space in Focus Magazine’s editions 19 or 20 ? I bought 2 every expensive ads and there is no word from the publisher as to when or if these will be published. One is supposed to be the Autumn issue. So, autumn is here and no sign of this magazine’s release.  There has been some discussion in the past concerning David Spivak and his questionable business practices. I’m worried that he may have taken my money and disappeared. Any info ?


Hopefully, when you bought your ads you initially contacted the magazine, and did not answer an advertisement.


----------

